# Trying To Upgrade Vibrant Sgh-T959 From 2.1 To Current Version



## smiley90

I'm sorry if there's already a post out there, but it's confusing to read :S

My problem is that I am trying to upgrade my phone to 2.3.3, and Kies said my phone is not supported, so I was wondering if you guys have better solutions for this. I looked up in a lot of places, and because of searching for solutions, I ended up rooting my phone.

I don't know if these are useful but...

Kernel : 2.6.29
Build: Eclair

My phone is from T-mobile but got it unlocked.

Vibrant SGH-T959.
Current Firmware : 2.1-update1

(that's how I bought it. Never updated before)

Thanks!


----------



## ro6666lt

Start with this.


----------



## xxhtownutzxx

Just download ROM manager from marketplace. it has ROMS there that you can download from within the app if you haven't already. Just flash clockwork recovery from within the app and you should be able to flash ROM directly thru app. All i can say is read up as much as you can here and xda forums and you should be ok. I just started flashing my phone a month ago and have had to learn things the hard way trial n error. YouTube, google, rootzwiki, xda are all your friends when in doubt you should be able to find answers in all these places.Also keep in mind the vibrant is very hard to completely brick so as long as something is coming up on your screen you should be able to flash back to stock so don't panic if u mess up your first try


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

ro6666lt said:


> Start with this.


+1 this is a Vibrant owners MUST HAVE.


----------



## poontab

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

